# G4 et EPSON 740



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mars 2000)

J'ai un G4 350 avec OS 9. Depuis quelques temps je n'arrive plus à faire fonctionner l'imprimante EPSON 740 sur le port USB qui n'est pas détectée. Par le sélecteur, le pilote existe bien, mais je n'arrive pas à le selectionner. Les problèmes ont débuté après une mise en réseau avec un PM 6500 par la carte ethernet. Y'a t'il un rapport ?
        Merci


----------



## leo (23 Mars 2000)

je ne sais pas, mais est-ce que tu as le dernier driver epson installé?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2000)

La réponse m'a été donnée par Brunos sur le forum de Macplus. La cartouche d'encre était vide et dans ce cas, l'imprimant ne sélectionne plus. CQFD


----------

